# Amazed my husband has learned about me very well



## katiekr (Nov 24, 2016)

I am amazed my husband has learned about me very well.One is my Canadian accent,originally from Canada which my family and I immigrated to the United States when I was 8 years old which we are legal citizens now.He mistaken it for an European accent at first and told him I am originally from Canada.Learned very well after that,knows my favorite word is eh which my way of saying huh and is a Canadian thing.This was when we started dating and loves my Canadian accent now.Through the years,he has learned new Canadian words from me.two four was one of them.Asked me if I needed something going to the store one day.Told him I need a two four of Labatt Blue beer,I was 26 or 27 at the time.Looked at me and asked me what is that.Told him it is a case of beer with 24 pieces in it and understood that.My husband says I am like one you tube subscriber and has learned more Canadian words ever since.Shown me this one and said it is true,


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Speaking of accents, English is not my wife's native language and she has always had a very strong accent. After being with her now for over 20 years I still enjoy hearing her accent. 

Here is an interesting thing though. Our children are unable to hear their mother's accent. To them she sounds completely normal. Our teenage daughter asked me, "dad what are you talking about, mom does not have an accent!" Although she very well knows that the following words: sheep, ship, cheap, & chip all come out sounding exactly the same when her mom says them, but our daughter does not attribute that to her accent. She just thinks her mom says a few words in ways that sound cute and adorable, much like how parents speak to a newborn to help calm and sooth him/her when crying.

Badsanta


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

You're amazed because when you first met, your husband didn't know you had a Canadian accent but now he does, and he did not understand what "2-4" meant then you told him that it was the Canadian way of saying "24" and he understood that, and because you say "eh" all the time and he figured out that was your favorite word in place of "huh"?

I'm sorry but I'm just not seeing those as great accomplishments worthy of amazement.


----------

